# diet for multimammates



## madfrontosa (Jul 21, 2008)

Can anyone please asvise on the best diet for multis to put weight on and get them into breeding condition etc?

many thanks

John


----------



## witstaff (Jun 5, 2008)

i have got rats and multis they are both fed on dr john silver medal dog food as advised by breeders on another forum


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I mix my own foods for the rodents.
Using only dog complete will probably give them far too much protein.

I do add some complete dog food but I use a complete rodents food and add other things like porrige oats, cereals, pasta, wild bird seed and noodles.
I give lots of fresh veg to the multi's. I've found without veg they dont' breed as well.

I have a colony at the moment that is 4.7 they are giving me over 100 pups every month.


----------

